# High Miileage Minters



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

inspired by the other thread on here ... Let's see your HIGH mileage minters .. Preferably un restored


----------



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

I don't have picture proof but a guy I used to work with had a vw gift gt Tdi and he was the only owner and it has 500,000 miles on it and it looked brand new


----------



## Slammedorion (Apr 13, 2014)

The daily Vectra cdti Sri
130k ish on it...


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

my 330 before a van crashed into it on sunday  125k on an 02 plate


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

I'm secretly hoping this turns into a competition to see who has the highest mileage vehicle on DW :lol: picture of the speedo required or it hasn't done the mileage!


----------



## recarouk (May 5, 2006)

my old A6 Wagon



snow time 




afters







wasnt mint but for the miles was pretty good


----------



## fattail95 (Mar 3, 2012)

105k on my daily driven 406. Not totally mint but I've yet to see another '6 on the road in better shape.

Can just about make out the mileage on this one, its a few months old this pic but 1046xx miles back then.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)




----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

My M5 139,000 miles


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

723,552 miles....riiiiiiiigghhhht oh!


----------



## blebo (Jun 17, 2013)

BMW E39 146k miles


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

These are the last photos i took of my mk4 golf as i was preparing it for sale.

I bought it with around 95 000 miles on the clock and sold it 10 years later with 192 000 miles. still on original turbo, clutch etc. 
ive just checked and its showing as taxed and Mot'd so i assume its still going strong 

At 192 000 miles...


----------



## Toto (Oct 6, 2014)

ive had my fair share of veedubs and I miss both my mk5 GT14D & my mk6 Golf GTD.


----------



## dandam (Apr 10, 2011)

723,552 miles ??!? - how the hell do you manage that ? And how many engines, gearboxes, etc ?

You can't just throw that into the ring and walk away !!!


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Not sure what definition of high milers is, but the barge is now on 109,000 and coming up to 15 years old. :thumb:

She still has her grunt. Had her 5 years now, I'm the 2nd owner from new.





































,


----------



## Lloydy (Jan 13, 2009)

This is my Focus Rs on 125K


----------



## Benjy911 (Feb 9, 2010)

Posted on the other thread but I think it belongs here, my Uncle's lovely P5b. He has owned it since 1975 and I believe it is on about 110/120k. Totally original apart from new rear wings about 20 years ago! Just loved and looked after.



















and the money shot!


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

Benjy911 said:


> Po
> 
> and the money shot!


wow !


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

The_Bouncer said:


> Not sure what definition of high milers is, but the barge is now on 109,000 and coming up to 15 years old. :thumb:
> 
> She still has her grunt. Had her 5 years now, I'm the 2nd owner from new.
> 
> ...


:doublesho is that original body work? if so quite an achievement :thumb: cause most i see are rust buckets.


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Wow some amazing cars in here


----------



## Uncle_Ben (Feb 3, 2015)

My old Golf GTTDi... Taken at just over 130k. Even the Alloys were original. Shortly after this the front OS wheel arch started to go.

image by Ben Steventon, on Flickr


----------



## JJ0063 (Apr 1, 2014)

Just about to hit 109K, full BMW dealer history & I'm the second owner


----------



## stumpy90 (May 13, 2014)

Love that colour!!


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

That is just beautiful!! :argie:


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

dandam said:


> 723,552 miles ??!? - how the hell do you manage that ? And how many engines, gearboxes, etc ?
> 
> You can't just throw that into the ring and walk away !!!


Reliable car :thumb:


----------



## geekman (Apr 16, 2013)

My XJ6 on 150k


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Before Really knew much about detailing but was my first car and like to think I looked after it well, 157,000 miles shortly before selling it.


----------



## Prestige car care shop (Mar 29, 2014)

Black Magic Detail said:


> My M5 139,000 miles


This is stunning ^^^

Getting harder to find a mint m5 these days. I was thinking about running these wheels as my winters


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

Not yet mine but could be, in laws 60 plate 9-3









And when these pics were taken last year the mileage was...



Is now showing 208,000 miles and still as tidy, other than the stonechips it's like a brand new Saab


----------



## DJZ-ST (Oct 29, 2011)

CoOkIeMoNsTeR said:


> Not yet mine but could be, in laws 60 plate 9-3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Over 200k in 4 1/2 year wow that is a lot of miles. What does he do ?


----------



## CLS500Benz (Jul 28, 2013)

Some lovely condition cars above, Credit to the owners :thumb:

Omega 3.2 V6 Elite 2002 on a "51" Plate - Currently around 197,600 (mileage picture below around 2 months old)

Ex-Chauffeur car originally, Overall still in good shape...


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

My unfinished project mk 2 Golf midway through ....approx 150, 000 miles


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)




----------



## 8Daz8 (Oct 21, 2006)

One of my XR4x4's approx 180,000 miles at Classic Ford


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

DJZ-ST said:


> Over 200k in 4 1/2 year wow that is a lot of miles. What does he do ?


Yes it was on 164,984 miles when it was presented for its first MoT haha. He is for another 2 more weeks, a salesman for a large home improvement company and he covers a large area across North and Mid Wales and the North West. He used this car 6 days a week for most of its life while building up some retirement savings and he's now retiring and has bought a 13 plate 9-3 convertible to have fun in and the estate is surplus to requirements and I've been offered it for £3k! It's a 1.9 TiD 150 Turbo Edition which has leather heated seats, dual climate, aux, cruise, parking sensors etc. Not my favourite engine the Z19 DTH but this one has been perfect, the cars never ever blown a light bulb lol


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Will get some more photos up at the weekend of mine


----------



## CHRIS-P (Aug 24, 2013)

20 years old and 114k miles. never had a panel replaced or welded


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

CHRIS-P said:


> 20 years old and 114k miles. never had a panel replaced or welded


Wow. Simply wow! When I win the lottery. I'll be getting one of these! Old school Ford porn.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

vxlomegav6 said:


> Some lovely condition cars above, Credit to the owners :thumb:
> 
> Omega 3.2 V6 Elite 2002 on a "51" Plate - Currently around 197,600 (mileage picture below around 2 months old)
> 
> Ex-Chauffeur car originally, Overall still in good shape...


I love that. Beautiful car chum.

Cooks


----------



## CHRIS-P (Aug 24, 2013)

thanks mark :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

CHRIS-P said:


> 20 years old and 114k miles. never had a panel replaced or welded


Think ive seen this car at tatton park? If it's the one i am thinking it's bloody mint. :thumb:


----------



## Tembaco (Jun 28, 2014)

MB C220 CDI now 10 years old and 245.000 km 152.000 miles on the clock.


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

some great high millers in hear


----------



## scoobyboy1 (Aug 28, 2006)

That Escort Cosworth is stunning:argie:


----------



## adamvr619 (Jun 12, 2010)

Cracking condition that c220 pal


----------



## Pugman (Dec 15, 2011)

Peugeot 406 hdi 248,000miles


----------



## Barchettaman (Dec 16, 2007)

Just clicked over 145,000 miles, and still going pretty well.

Nothing compared to many of the amzing cars on this site but a comfy, reliable work hack for me.


----------



## Barchettaman (Dec 16, 2007)

fattail95 said:


> ..... Not totally mint but I've yet to see another '6 on the road in better shape.


That´s because there *isn´t* a 406 on the road in better shape than that!


----------



## JAISCOSSIE (Apr 11, 2006)

CHRIS-P said:


> 20 years old and 114k miles. never had a panel replaced or welded


Very nice mate, looks almost identical to mine although im only on 15k miles.. need to use it somemore


----------



## Pugman (Dec 15, 2011)

Barchettaman said:


> That´s because there *isn´t* a 406 on the road in better shape than that!


Mine is a taxi for the last 7 years, Not too bad considering!


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Pugman said:


> Mine is a taxi for the last 7 years, Not too bad considering!


I had 2 of those and they were the best cars I've ever owned.

Cooks


----------



## Banjoknows (Oct 25, 2006)

Amazing cars in here


----------



## Barchettaman (Dec 16, 2007)

I found a better pic of my £1100 Vectra 150 Diesel, now on 145,000 miles:


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

Wow !


----------



## SarahS23 (Jul 31, 2014)

Mines on 134k


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

Barchettaman said:


> I found a better pic of my £1100 Vectra 150 Diesel, now on 145,000 miles:


Wow - thats doing well. A work colleague of mine refused to drive his (company car) when it hit 130k miles, the covering peeled off the steering wheel, interior trim fell off at random and the final straw was the gear lever linkage failing when he was in the outer 5th lane of a section of motorway, leaving him in 6th gear with the traffic slowing ahead to a crawl


----------



## boost monster (Jul 19, 2013)

Here's my RST now on 145k was my daily from 93-99, now rarely used. precautionary engine rebuild at 137k only needing rings and shells, original paint apart from bonnet and bumper.


----------



## jjrodger (May 2, 2011)

302,500miles, still doing daily service as a commuter/utility/long-distance/winter car.


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

boost monster said:


> Here's my RST now on 145k was my daily from 93-99, now rarely used. precautionary engine rebuild at 137k only needing rings and shells, original paint apart from bonnet and bumper.
> 
> tp://s166.photobucket.com/user/boost_monster/media/P1010037.jpg.html]


think id prefer it on stock rims... apart from that looking great :thumb:


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

jjrodger said:


> 302,500miles, still doing daily service as a commuter/utility/long-distance/winter car.
> 
> g]


just about run in


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Awesome thread. Some great cars. Nice to see some of the big old mercs without rust in them too.


----------



## CHRIS-P (Aug 24, 2013)

88 spec in black  lovely...


----------



## rurickyd (Apr 30, 2015)

used daily 254k on the clock


----------



## jdquinn (May 19, 2010)

jjrodger said:


> 302,500miles, still doing daily service as a commuter/utility/long-distance/winter car.


Now that's a proper high mileage minter. Any car now-a-days can do well over 150K and still look good but looking sweet after 302K, thats the ticket.:thumb:


----------



## Evo_automotive (Feb 1, 2011)

jjrodger said:


> 302,500miles, still doing daily service as a commuter/utility/long-distance/winter car.


Love these. Trying to get my mrs to consider one to replace the Zafira (which is becoming a heap) but she doesn't 'get' them yet.


----------



## Barchettaman (Dec 16, 2007)

percymon said:


> Wow - thats doing well. A work colleague of mine refused to drive his (company car) when it hit 130k miles, the covering peeled off the steering wheel, interior trim fell off at random and the final straw was the gear lever linkage failing when he was in the outer 5th lane of a section of motorway, leaving him in 6th gear with the traffic slowing ahead to a crawl


The Vectra has been sold - for more than its purchase price - and replaced by a 102k miles BMW 320d.

And so, the process of bringing a repmobile back up to showroom* condition begins again!

*if you squint a lot and don´t look at the bad bits


----------



## Mike_Wizz (Aug 5, 2013)

Done just over 217,000 miles got a few marks and the wheels are ropey. ... bit it still makes newer cars look bad


----------



## mechrepairs (Aug 11, 2008)

That Saab looks amazing, I can imagine the front is battered in stone chips.

Carl


----------



## Mike_Wizz (Aug 5, 2013)

mechrepairs said:


> That Saab looks amazing, I can imagine the front is battered in stone chips.
> 
> Carl


Pretty much lol


----------



## Cisteve (Apr 6, 2012)

Bit of a thread resurrection but its the first time ive been on in months......









not completely immaculate by any means, but when the MOT tester came through and bellowed across a waiting room full of private plated Audi drivers "that thing is putting cars 10 years newer with over 100k less on the clocks to shame" it was quite a good feeling.

Still runs the legs off a lot of newer things aswell........much to their disgust!


----------



## techman56 (Aug 10, 2013)

BMW 530d M Sport. 145,000 miles.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

This is my little diesel runaround and again its not perfect but it is tidy enough for a 2007 with 125,000 miles on.


----------



## f4780y (Jun 8, 2015)

Said goodbye to the old girl on Tuesday evening. Still a baby @ 111K, but mine from new.


----------



## Naranto (Apr 5, 2007)

225,000+ miles and was still going strong until another car decided to redesign the drivers side.


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

Not a minter by any stretch but at 200k miles pretty high, brought at 100k and think ill just run it till it dies, also my daily.


----------



## chefy (May 9, 2011)

Some nice high milers here, although some not really all that high when age is considered !

I've had many cars (most likely not as many as some) but I've never had a car with over 100,000 miles ! all my cars have been 2nd hand, my current cars, a 19 y/o XJS has just turned 94,000, and my 24y/o E30 just turned 91,000.

I was in Budapest 3 years ago for the GP, and we were in an old E class Merc taxi that had just over 650,000 K's which is about 400,000 miles - I think, driver said everything was still original, but was using lots of oil (now)


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Yeah I've seen some crazy miles on taxis and transits, still think my golf is the best. Sold it before it hit 750k


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Clancy said:


> Yeah I've seen some crazy miles on taxis and transits, still think my golf is the best. Sold it before it hit 750k


nice any pics off the golf?


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Christian6984 said:


> nice any pics off the golf?


Page 1 bud


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Clancy said:


>


Did some quick maths on this.

That's averaging just over 4k miles a month since new. If it was an evo it'd almost need a service every 6 weeks!!

Let's say it does 300 miles to 60ish pounds worth of fuel. That's 149k in fuel since new also.

Impressive!


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

B17BLG said:


> Did some quick maths on this.
> 
> That's averaging just over 4k miles a month since new. If it was an evo it'd almost need a service every 6 weeks!!
> 
> ...


The last mots go something like

58000
60000
63000
718000

I worked it out at something like 80 mph 24/7 for an entire year just to cover the mileage haha

I'll confess, it hasn't actually done that many miles. The dashboard tripped out and just ccarried on from there for some reason, always gets people though, mot guy and people in garages and the aa bloke when I broke down where like wtf! Would be amazing if it was legit


----------



## klapasch (Jun 28, 2015)

241.000 km, engine still sealed from factory


----------



## Steve_6R (Jun 9, 2014)

My mates Golf GTi 1.8t is probably one of the tidiest MK4 Golfs I've seen, currently sitting on about 110k


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

99,948 miles.

Not sure if it's is good or bad to go over the 100.


----------



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

Well it's not exactly mint yet. Will be when I've finished with it in a couple of weeks but I'm detailing a friend's Mercedes e190d. It's coming up to 200,000. This is its current state. I'll edit this post when completed.


----------



## cossiemen (Mar 6, 2006)

+365.000km = 226800miles


----------



## JonHare (Aug 27, 2013)

My WRX. Sat on 125k




Now sadly for sale too
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=221836090230&globalID=EBAY-GB


----------



## keithyboy (May 21, 2011)

166k and counting on this one. For its last MoT it needed a handbrake tweak and a tiny patch on the floor. 20k of those miles in my hands after paying £351 for it in September 2013.



144k on this one when we sold it last week (for a quid less than the one above cost).


----------

